# Strawberry pest



## Treeman14 (May 27, 2001)

"I'm about half-inch long, one-sixteenth inch wide, shiny black in color, with two long one-eighth inch antennae. I resemble an earwig. I have an ant-like head and two pincers on tail end. I have six legs and I eat strawberries. What am I?"


----------



## Darin (May 28, 2001)

Does it look like the one in this pic. The one in the middle. I would say it would be in the earwig family. http://phylogeny.arizona.edu/tree/eukaryotes/animals/arthropoda/hexapoda/dermaptera/dermaptera.html


----------



## Treeman14 (May 28, 2001)

Thank you Darin,
It actually looks more like the one on the right, Forficula auricularia. Now, what can I do to control them?


----------



## Darin (May 28, 2001)

I would use DEMON WP or SUSPEND for outdoors only.


----------



## Treeman14 (May 29, 2001)

Thanks again, Darin


----------

